# Bonham Strand



## JasonStayner (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all, first post here. Like many, am looking to get a good tailored suit in HK.

Heard about Bonham Strand, and looks like very nice suits for a very good price along with a charitable side to the company (too lazy to explain - google Bonham Strand Tailors if interested)

Anyway, looks real good on paper but of course I want to make sure I'm playing it safe and I want to ask if anyone has had any experiences with them. If not, I will probably go over this weekend to get some suits made. But if someone has tried them before, please tell me how your experience went.

Thanks!
J


----------

